# Harley Gallery



## Jacob (12 May 2013)

http://www.harleygallery.co.uk/event.ph ... &ev_id=604
Dropped in today by chance. Dismal wet morning, wanted to get out, didn't quite know what was on.
Actually a brilliant show. Not immediately obvious from the exhibits but we arrived just as the designers/makers were doing their spiel.
3 groups of stuff ("Before, during and after").
First their designs from before the project - the usual sort of trying to be clever post-modern design which we all know and yawn at (see Celebration of Craftsmanship shows :x ). 
Second - their products after a week getting back to basics bodging in a chair making course - not bad, not obviously good.
Third - the product of their experience in terms of new designs, designer meets bodger sort of thing - really interesting nice stuff, including their produce from brief co-operation with Lloyd Loom, and windsor chair perfectly made in China. And stuff they took to Milan.
Unmissable I'd say - but if you have missed the spiel so will have to piece together the story from the catalogue and the captions.
Lots of ideas about design/making involved, and our dismal arts n crafts legacy etc.

Just some random snaps here, you have to go to see them to get the point.


----------



## Jacob (18 May 2013)

I suppose the Superleggera is a parallel to the Bodging Milano stuff.


----------

